# Muc-off Uber Wax ?



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Just came across this

http://muc-off.com/en/car/58-uberwax.html?category=car

I'm a big fan of Muc-off, the bike range is great and works well. I've tried some of the car stuff, I like the shampoo, not fussed on the quick detailer.

But is this £80 pot of wax any good??


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought that wax from here - http://www.xenonsonline.com/car-care.html as Ive used them several times for bits and always offer a great service, along with a great price.

Easy to apply and lasts ages. I did a track day the other week and the excess rubber off the track just wiped off as the wax was still nice on the car 

Defiantly worth buying


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

just bought a few tubs of this stuff on ebay and can safely say its incredible stuff .so so easy to put on and off and the shine is unreal and the way the water sheets its sheer porn. a lot better than AG HD wax or any of that meguiars rubbish .

but shop around for the best deal


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

2 for 1 offer on at the moment

http://muc-off.com/protect/194-uber-wax-buy-1-get-1-free.html


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone wanna go halves? Lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wadoryu said:


> Anyone wanna go halves? Lol


yea you buy it and i'll use it :lol:.Some are starting to show up on ebay, i got 1 last week £20 brand new still had the foil on it.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry to bring up old thread however Amazon got this for 39.99 on a Black Friday deal

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009SGHJ...4M1CMSVNJ&pf_rd_i=350613011&pf_rd_p=449478907

May be of interest to fellow car detailers. Seems significantly cheaper than anywhere else


----------

